# Pb weights percentages



## brjook (Jan 8, 2012)

I have access to several hundred grams of PbCl2 and was wondering what the actual pure metal to the salt ratio is.Also a economical way to reduce to metal from the salt.I done 5 grams with formaldhyde and KOH and got like 3.1 grams of Pb black I would reqire almost a litre of formadyhyde and almost 700 hundered grams of KOH to reduce 100 grams of PbCl2.And one more question who would purchase the Pb black once it was made.I know borohydrate will work but not cheap or easy to get.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll assume you mean PdCl2:
Pd = 106.42 g/mol
Cl = 35.45 g/mol

PdCl2 = 106.42 + (35.45 * 2) = 177.32 g/mol
Pd % = (106.42 / 177.32) * 100 = 60.01

If it is indeed pure PdCl2 crystals, subtract 39.99% of the mass (which is the two clorine).

edit:
If indeed Pd, how about:
Dissolve in hot conc' HCl.
Then ammonium chloride + sodium chlorate
then formic acid.

?


----------

